# J2EE unter Eclipse



## elturco (6. Apr 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich unter Eclipse JSP zum laufen bringen kann ?
Das Plugin habe ich ja, aber wenn ich auf run drücke wird wieder einfach Eclipse gestartet.
Ich bekomme auch eine Fehlermeldung wie" unable to find Action set:... " dabei wird auf ein Plugin hingewiesen.

Kann mir einer helfen ?

Grüße


----------



## Oni (6. Apr 2006)

Moin,

was für ein plugin hast du denn? 
Hast du einen Server installiert? z.B. Tomcat5 ? 

Ich habe das vor kurzem auch gemacht und habe das Plugin WTP verwendet damit ging das ganz gut. 
www.eclipse.org/webtools/. 
Da muss man dann zuerst einen Server einbinden, dann kann man mit der rechten Maustaste auf der Projekt klicken und sagen "Run on Server". 

Gruß


----------



## SaschaLR (6. Apr 2006)

Du kannst Plugins von Amateras für einen JSP-Editor benutzen und einen Plugin von Sysdeo um Tomcat zu starten/stoppen und dein Webproject dort zu deployen... 

Ansonsten kann ich dir MyEclipse sehr empfehlen, kostet aber ein bissel ...


----------



## elturco (6. Apr 2006)

Ich habe nach Updates gesucht und alle Plugins installiert die Eclipse gefunden hat. Darunter war ein Plugin von Amaretas, ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich da auch einen Server Plugin installiert habe. 
Ich bedanke mich für die hinweise.
Kann mir mal einer kurz erklären, wie ich die Plugins "einbinden" kann, ich hatte Probleme damit, bzw. in Eclipse wurde sie nicht angezeigt und deshalb habe ich auch Eclipse nach Updates suchen lassen und so die Plugins installiert.
So ne kurze Erklärung wäre nicht schlecht, da ich wohl einen Server Plugin insallieren muß.


Grüße


----------



## SaschaLR (6. Apr 2006)

Also, Amateras liefert nur Editoren, du kannst unter New > ... z.B. eine JSP anlegen und im Packageexplorer dann nach Rechtsklick auf die JSP im Kontextmenü "Open with" wählen und den ensprechen Editor von Amatera wählen, wenn er nciht von selbst geöffnet wird.

Für den Server brauchst du wieder ein anderen Plugin. Ich benutzte den Tomcat-Plugin von Sysdeo (oder so ähnlich) und den musst du unter Window > Preferences kurz einstellen; nur kurz den Pfad zu Tomcat angeben. Dann kannst du Tomcat-Projekte erstellen und in der Toolbar oben gibts drei neue Knöppe. Wenn du darüber den Tomcat startest werden auch die Tomcat-Projekte automatisch deployt.... gluab ich 

Und zum Installieren von Plugins kenne ich 2 Wege:

1) Du lädst eine .zip und darin befindet sich ein "plugins"-Verzeichnis. Den in halt davon kopierst du in dein Plugins-Verzeichnis im Eclipse-Ordner. Es sollte sich um Ordner handeln die wie ein Package benannt sind.


2) Wenn du vom Pluginvertreiber eine URL finden kannst um direkt aus Eclipse zu installieren, kannst du in Eclipse unter Help > Software Updates > Find and Install und dann nimmst du Search new features to install und dann new remote site gibst irgendeinen passigen Namen ein und die URL .. .der Rest sollte sich dann von selbst erklären...

Aber ganz ehrlich: Die Installationen sind nicht schwer und normalerweise beim Hersteller super beschrieben.


----------



## elturco (6. Apr 2006)

Danke Dir Sascha, das wird mir auf jedenfall weiterhelfen, Dir noch einen schönen Tag, bis dann...

Grüße


----------



## SaschaLR (6. Apr 2006)

de nada


----------

